# Habistat mat stat problem



## Toddsville (Dec 20, 2016)

So I recently bought a leopard gecko and to control the temps I also got a habistat mat stat. The temps i'm getting are fine but i'm concerned with it turning on and off every few minutes, as the instructions say constant switching off can lead to failure of the mat stat. I'm only using a 7W mat, which should easily work consistantly in the 100W limit. So for instance if I set the mat to show 32 deg C on my thermometer (I find that the temp settings on the mat stat itself are slightly off) it will go to (or slightly past) that temp, turn off till it reaches about 30-31 deg C and turn back on again. The process from lowest temp to highest temp and subsequent turn off of the mat is literally happening every 3 minutes. Anyone know what's going on. Both thermometer and thermostat probes are on top of the substrate (paper towel) directly above the heat mat in the warm hide. I also have a microclimate B1 dimmer stat, which when tested was able to achieve the temps I need, but was told dimmer stats aren't supposed to be used with heat mats. Can somebody help me with this problem or should I just switch back to the microclimate dimmer stat?


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sounds like a typical on / off stat.


----------



## Toddsville (Dec 20, 2016)

I am enclined to believe you, it's just that the instructions that come with it say that this could cause the stat to fail (I've literally just joind this forum today so if I knew how to post a picture of this I would). I was wandering if a stat changing temp that regularly was normal. At the moment i've decided to use the the microclimate stat as it stays at a level temp for long periods which I feel safer using so I know the mat stat won't just fail on me.


----------

